# Something I'm unclear on...



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Since in the novels some great lord always unifies all four Chaos factions under one banner, is it legal as well as fluffy to create a Chaos Warriors army-list with two different Marks?


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't see why the followers of different god's wouldn't join together to crush a foe. seems perfectly logical to me


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

In the Warriors of Chaos book, you can mix and match Marks to all high heavens if you please. There's no rule or stipulation stating otherwise (other than the one mark per unit clause).

It really wouldn't be hard to justify the fluff, either. Just build a decent Chaos Lord (with some Mark or a mix of items or something), and toss in some units of every mark. Bam, done!


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmmm... How's that on the fluff side of things though?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

With the new book fluff wise it would be fine although a few years ago it would make you the antichrist of your gaming group.
Fortunately since the advent of the Deamons book all the different gods now have tea parties and are best of freinds all the time.
What fluff you follow is down to personal choice and GW often change it to suit their selling policies (Which if done right makes sound business sense) so there is no problem tweaking your lists to suit your needs.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Khorne + Slaanesh would make no sense heads up.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I think the best way to think about it would be to see the army as an alliance of convenience, nothing more. The warriors may all have different Marks, but they have been convinced to fight together because of the glory the can win for their dark master. 
It's not about being friends or getting along. It's not about one group hating another and letting this get in the way. It's about selfishness and glory-lust. Khornates and Tzeentchians won't stay anywhere near each other, at battle or not, but tolerate each other, for the moment, until such time as things stop benefitting them. When the army sacks a town there will be inevitable conflict as the differing groups try to take different things, in different ways and for different reasons. This is why a Chaos Lord is such a hard-arse; to mould together disparate forces like this and make a fighting force out of them he/she needs to be truly scary.

GFP


----------

